
Simple iPhone X Screenshot Mockups in CSS - twodayslate
https://github.com/twodayslate/iphone-mockup-css
======
ckluis
this would be an excellent wordpress plugin to add in images or iframed
examples for mobile websites

~~~
twodayslate
I'm thinking about doing just that!

